# Lightroom Alternative mit Synchronisierung



## Sprint (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bis jetzt nutze ich zur Raw Entwicklung Lightroom, suche aber schon seit einer Weile einen Ersatz dafür. Ok, das ist kein Problem, aber wo es schwieriger wird ist die Synchronisierung. Es handelt sich dabei immer um Astrofotos, die alle innerhalb einer halben Stunde mit identischen Einstellungen gemacht werden. Deshalb können die Einstellungen von einem Bild auf die anderen übertragen werden. Allerdings habe ich diese Funktion bis jetzt nur bei Lightroom gefunden.

Wer kann mir eine Alternative zu Lightroom empfehlen, die ebenfalls synchronisieren kann und preislich nicht so abgehoben ist wie Adobe? Das OS ist relativ egal, ich nutze Mac OS und Win.


----------

